# Bailey :)



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Bailey is a beauty....what a wonderful old age


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Aww, what a sweetie and what a nice long life she is having. That is terrific!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful girl!!!!! Her coat is amazing.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Bailey is a gorgeous senior citizen! I would say that longevity is built into your lines given her wonderful age


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bailey is so beautiful, I hope she continues to do well. I know you understand all to well how each day with an Old Gold is a precious gift.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bailey is so beautiful!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Awwww...what a beauty! Love old gold!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So glad she recovered from the pneumonia. Nothing like old gold, She is a beauty.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Saw this on FB and commented but couldn't see it again without saying.... AAAHHH, what a precious blessing. Sweet hugs for Miss Bailey!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's so nice to "meet" you, Bailey! 

Great to see she is doing so well! She is so beautiful.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bailey is gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing this picture!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear Bailey is doing better. She has a beautiful coat!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you all!! I am overjoyed that she has been able to make the journey back from her terrible ordeal and that she will be with us for awhile longer. Yes, I am very blessed to have her and for her to have been with us for as long as she has been and yes, she has WICKED hair!!! lol That is actually about 1/2 of what she would carry. With her age, I keep it trimmed much shorter than I used to. We are also very lucky to have her 13 year old kids from her first litter, Rocky and Aspen.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's truly amazing, you can sure tell they are very much loved and very well cared for.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a beautiful oldster. She looks so content in the picture.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just goes to show that Goldens at any age are such a beautiful gift.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, she is a beauty!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love and cookies, cookies and love to great grandma Bailey!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

what a beautiful gal she is


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Bailey is so beautiful!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

She is breathtaking! She has such a kissable face. She looks like quite a happy gal!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a beautiful sweetheart she is. I love her face. You're really lucky to have her for so long.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We love great grandma Bailey!!! She is looking spiffy all groomed up!! What a special girl! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

She is gorgeous Lady...!!! Hope she is all well now...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bailey you are beautiful!


----------



## mellerisa (Jul 22, 2012)

She is so beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She is so beautiful-gorgeous white face! I just hope my Trouble stays around for as long as Bailey has, gotta love that longevity


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, she is a beauty! I can also say that I had the pleasure of meeting her when I picked up Honey. I believe she is her grandma. I'm excited to say that we share the same birthday and it's going to be a grand celebration at Harborview!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, we will be having a very large Sweet 16 Birthday party for Bailey in December. All the people who have her kids, grandkids, great grandkids and great-great grandkids are invited. 

Cathy- Bailey is Honey's great grandma


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

She has a lovely sweet soul about her... I love the idea of a sweet 16 birthday!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a sweetheart... she is gorgeous!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

I know I will be taking tons of photos of her birthday, so I promise I will share!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I just saw this! I'm so happy she's doing better!


----------

